# 7 dpo - funny feeling in uterus



## Beeka

Hiya :)

I see ladies writing all the time about twinges! Well what does a twinge feel like? I have had funny feeling in my uterus sort of like the first fluttering feelings you feel when you're about 17 weeks pregnant. I know it's not a baby moving around but something is definitely going on in there. Its a weird feeling! Would this be a twinge? I really hope this is a good sign. Any body else had this feeling? xxx


----------



## Kato2

my twinges were like something pulling at my uterus on the inside.. since they started at 5DPO I had a temp dip day after and the feeling of a slight pull has never disappeared... its there all the time on the right hand side... sometimes i get a bit of an extra twinge too... its also spread to my groin... i got a faint +ve this morning at 9DPO x


----------



## griffinh

what kato said - mine has been on and off. consistenfr 5-6dpo, then nothing yesterday and woke up with it again this morning. its now petered off again lol


----------



## sunkiss

i know the exact feeling u are talking about, i got the same feeling this morning and my temp was up a little, here's to hoping for the best ladies :dust:


----------



## LisaL79

With my last pregnancy (chemical), I remember getting some pulling sensations as well.
Just imagine your uterus is a rubber band and someone is stretching it slightly.
I experienced that the night of 8dpo along with lower back aches, some the next morning on 9dpo, and I got a faint BFP on 10dpo on a FRER


----------



## michelle23

I am 7dpo today also. I woke up at about 3:30 a.m. to pee and had this weird feeling almost how I feel when AF is happening. Went back to sleep and when I pee'd again at 6:30 a.m. I had a small amount of pink blood in my CM. Of course I have been in the bathroom frequently since then and no hints of blood since. I have had a pulling feeling since then on my right side of the uterus. That feeling, the "pulling" is what I would call my twinge. Good luck to you!


----------



## Beeka

sunkiss said:


> i know the exact feeling u are talking about, i got the same feeling this morning and my temp was up a little, here's to hoping for the best ladies :dust:

Oh I'm glad someone else has felt the same thing! Fingers crossed it's a good sign :) I'll be stalking you to see how things go. x


----------



## WinterSong4

Hmm...I wonder if that is what I am experiencing? But, I am only 4-5 dpo. I woke up this morning and my right side ovary area felt tight....as if I pulled a muscle? I only feel it when I walk. This is an entirely new feeling for me! But, guess time will tell for me :)

Congrats Kato! Sounds like you are on your way to a super BFP!


----------



## sunkiss

Beeka said:


> sunkiss said:
> 
> 
> i know the exact feeling u are talking about, i got the same feeling this morning and my temp was up a little, here's to hoping for the best ladies :dust:
> 
> Oh I'm glad someone else has felt the same thing! Fingers crossed it's a good sign :) I'll be stalking you to see how things go. xClick to expand...

we deserve a break, i will be stalking u too hunny :hugs:


----------



## WellOk

Def had that too! Though I think I'm backwards, where as most ladies are getting them in the right side, mine is def in the left, I can even pin point it! I've also had backaches. I do hope it is a good sign :)


----------



## MommynWaiting

It is SO weird that you posted this today, as I am experiencing the EXACT same thing. Mine feels like...hmmm...it's so hard to describe because it's really unlike anything I can relate it to, which is why I am **hoping** this is a good sign. The best way for me to describe it, I guess, is to equate it to little spasms. 


Good luck to you, hunnie!!!! Here's praying and hoping for a slew of BFPs!!!!!

We are all pretty close in DPO, wanna wait it out here?

Beeka - this is my 3rd cycle, too!! Hopefully third time's a charm!!!


----------



## sunkiss

yes we are very close in DPO, i'm in another thread but i would luv to wait it out here also...i dunno but i dont have the greatest feeling this cycle..its the first one since my lost and i think my hormones are still a little wacky..i have been spotting since 1-2dpo (last wedns) it has been light, not enough for a pad but still there...i have never had this in the past so its weird for me...i still have some spotting but now its brown...my periods dont even last this long so i dont think its that, plus how possible would it be to have a period mid cycle right after ovulation...must be the hormones..i just hope there is still a chance for a :bfp: cause i am driving myself crazy over it! i pray we all get our wish this cycle, f'xd for all of us :D!!


----------



## Beeka

MommynWaiting said:


> It is SO weird that you posted this today, as I am experiencing the EXACT same thing. Mine feels like...hmmm...it's so hard to describe because it's really unlike anything I can relate it to, which is why I am **hoping** this is a good sign. The best way for me to describe it, I guess, is to equate it to little spasms.
> 
> 
> Good luck to you, hunnie!!!! Here's praying and hoping for a slew of BFPs!!!!!
> 
> We are all pretty close in DPO, wanna wait it out here?
> 
> Beeka - this is my 3rd cycle, too!! Hopefully third time's a charm!!!

Little spasms - that's a good way to describe it! Got to be third time lucky!!! When are you ladies planning on testing? You having any other symptoms?


----------



## sunkiss

oh i am a POAS addict especially since i work in a clinic and get test for free lol..i am trying to hold back but its too tempting, i know i will be testing everyday lol :D!! i dont have much symptoms but with my 1st pregnancy i didnt either until i was 4 weeks.


----------



## Beeka

I am a POAS addict too but after having a chemical last cycle I think I will wait this time...don't fancy going through that again. Bet I give in lol!! Wish I could get free pregnancy tests..I dread to think how much I have spent on them in only 2 cycles!!


----------



## MommynWaiting

I am so sorry sunkiss to hear of your loss ((HUGS)). I don't know anything about mid cycle spotting, but it doesn't sound like AF, and I certainly WOULD be hopeful this month. 

Beeka - I have sworn off testing - AT least until AF is due or late. I tested early twice now and I HATE seeing those BFNs! 

HOWEVER - I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to obsess over other women's tests, so please let me live vicariously through you!! LOL

Other than the twinges, have you ladies experienced anything else?

Last month I got sore nipples for the.first.time.ever, and I was SO convinced that I was pregnant. I was so disappointed when AF reared her ugly, unwanted head. I've come to understand, though, that sore nipples are also a symptom of high levels of progresterone, so it's not a bad thing to have high levels after "O".

Good luck!! Let's keep each other sane!!


----------



## MrsM423

Beeka said:


> Hiya :)
> 
> I see ladies writing all the time about twinges! Well what does a twinge feel like? I have had funny feeling in my uterus sort of like the first fluttering feelings you feel when you're about 17 weeks pregnant. I know it's not a baby moving around but something is definitely going on in there. Its a weird feeling! Would this be a twinge? I really hope this is a good sign. Any body else had this feeling? xxx

I am so glad you posted this! Im not even sure if I have ovulated bc I had a chemical pregnancy nov 7 I was devastated....but I would have ovulated around day 21 like last cycle....for some reason my stomach has been so weird I feel twinges and some food taste different n the smell omg I have this horrid sensitivity to smells almost feel as tho im still getting pregnancy symptoms.....im so confused but I hope I get my :bfp: good luck ti all ill be following this thread! These twinges come n go its so weird...


----------



## Kimbre

wow! i am having that sensation down there as well... the spasms as you said is a great way to describe it.... along with kind of a stretching feeling. not cramps so much. FX for us!


----------



## WinterSong4

I have been getting weird feeling on my right side, sometimes my left. Kinda feels like my muscles are tender...as if I worked out like crazy 2 days ago lol. It's on and off for sure. But, I am trying not to think about it too much.


----------



## sunkiss

MommynWaiting said:


> I am so sorry sunkiss to hear of your loss ((HUGS)). I don't know anything about mid cycle spotting, but it doesn't sound like AF, and I certainly WOULD be hopeful this month.
> 
> Beeka - I have sworn off testing - AT least until AF is due or late. I tested early twice now and I HATE seeing those BFNs!
> 
> HOWEVER - I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to obsess over other women's tests, so please let me live vicariously through you!! LOL
> 
> Other than the twinges, have you ladies experienced anything else?
> 
> Last month I got sore nipples for the.first.time.ever, and I was SO convinced that I was pregnant. I was so disappointed when AF reared her ugly, unwanted head. I've come to understand, though, that sore nipples are also a symptom of high levels of progresterone, so it's not a bad thing to have high levels after "O".
> 
> Good luck!! Let's keep each other sane!!

thank u sweetie :hugs:...i am definitely trying to stay hopeful and if it doesnt happen this cycle, i know i will have a much better chance for the next one when my hormones should be normal..this is my first mth ever charting also and its so great to know when i actually O so i can be better prepared :D!!


----------



## MommynWaiting

If I don't get pg this cycle, I think I'm going to try temping. It just feels proactive - KWIM?


----------



## holden_babez

Kimbre said:


> wow! i am having that sensation down there as well... the spasms as you said is a great way to describe it.... along with kind of a stretching feeling. not cramps so much. FX for us!

i got the same feeling.. like flutters/bubbles in uterus but only on the left side.. i wondering if that mean we r pregnant n bub implants on that side..

i got a bfn yesterday at 8dpo but i dont know when o was ... im thinking either cd9 or cd12 as i had fertile ewcm from cd8 but on cd12 got cramps (thought might have been o cramping) it might have been implantation cramps who knows lol... 

Due for AF on the 5th or 7th Dec so holding off testing until tomorrow (10dpo) or the nest day.. didnt test this morning as onlu have one test left and yesterday got a BFN..

I also have been experienceing bad lower back aches and constant headaches until yesterday.. but them 2 symptoms diss-apearing has brought on yellow egg white CM.. have also been told this could be possibly the body producing the mucus plug.. so who knows...

normally i get sticky tacky lotions like (yellow) between O and AF.. but on 4-5dpo I got HEAPS of WHITE WHITE WHITE paste type CM.. and from then until yesterday it was watery... Fertile like CM lol

Hears to our BFP!! for xmas 

Baby Dust to all and bes of luck 

Skye


----------



## Kimbre

holden_babez said:


> Kimbre said:
> 
> 
> wow! i am having that sensation down there as well... the spasms as you said is a great way to describe it.... along with kind of a stretching feeling. not cramps so much. FX for us!
> 
> i got the same feeling.. like flutters/bubbles in uterus but only on the left side.. i wondering if that mean we r pregnant n bub implants on that side..
> 
> i got a bfn yesterday at 8dpo but i dont know when o was ... im thinking either cd9 or cd12 as i had fertile ewcm from cd8 but on cd12 got cramps (thought might have been o cramping) it might have been implantation cramps who knows lol...
> 
> Due for AF on the 5th or 7th Dec so holding off testing until tomorrow (10dpo) or the nest day.. didnt test this morning as onlu have one test left and yesterday got a BFN..
> 
> I also have been experienceing bad lower back aches and constant headaches until yesterday.. but them 2 symptoms diss-apearing has brought on yellow egg white CM.. have also been told this could be possibly the body producing the mucus plug.. so who knows...
> 
> normally i get sticky tacky lotions like (yellow) between O and AF.. but on 4-5dpo I got HEAPS of WHITE WHITE WHITE paste type CM.. and from then until yesterday it was watery... Fertile like CM lol
> 
> Hears to our BFP!! for xmas
> 
> Baby Dust to all and bes of luck
> 
> SkyeClick to expand...


hmmm i heard that yellow tinged could mean pregnancy. thats interesting that you said you had fertile like CM i have that too and white creamy CM. im not so sure though. im a bit more crampy today and my lower back is killing me. so im thinking im getting my AF.


----------



## MommynWaiting

I've read about creamy CM (in abundance, too) as being an indicator for pg in some women!! Sounds promising!!!

I haven't noticed it, but I guess I haven't been checking, either. I'll make a mental note to do so.

I am STILL have those twinges, but nothing new to report other than that.

holden babyz - sounds like you have A LOT of preggo symptoms!!! Don't worry about the BFN, it's early days!! 

Kimbre - I think what stinks about AF and PG is that the symptoms mimic each other. 

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## Kimbre

mommynwaiting- i agree. its very annoying to think youre pregnant when its just AF. i get let down every damn cycle.


----------



## 12darcy

thank you all ladies, your input is really appreciated!! Learning so much!!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Kato2 said:


> my twinges were like something pulling at my uterus on the inside.. since they started at 5DPO I had a temp dip day after and the feeling of a slight pull has never disappeared... its there all the time on the right hand side... sometimes i get a bit of an extra twinge too... its also spread to my groin... i got a faint +ve this morning at 9DPO x

Oh wow, thank you for this wonderful explaination!

Now that you are saying it, that is the feeling I'm getting right now. It's also in my right side.

I just concidered everything to be "cramping" Even though it doesn't really hurt much. It's a little achey pulling pain like it's pulling to the right and down a little. 

Also having a little hip pain on the right side, I dunno if this is anything or not.

Thanks for explaining it!


----------



## tigermouse

sunkiss said:


> yes we are very close in DPO, i'm in another thread but i would luv to wait it out here also...i dunno but i dont have the greatest feeling this cycle..its the first one since my lost and i think my hormones are still a little wacky..i have been spotting since 1-2dpo (last wedns) it has been light, not enough for a pad but still there...i have never had this in the past so its weird for me...i still have some spotting but now its brown...my periods dont even last this long so i dont think its that, plus how possible would it be to have a period mid cycle right after ovulation...must be the hormones..i just hope there is still a chance for a :bfp: cause i am driving myself crazy over it! i pray we all get our wish this cycle, f'xd for all of us :D!!

Hello! What you mention could be IB... FX for you all! :flower:


----------



## AnnLav

I am so glad to know that I'm not alone with this :haha: earlier today I was laying in bed and all of a sudden my uterus started....pulsing? It was the weirdest thing, and I haven't felt it since I was pregnant the first time. Like someone else said, it felt like bubbles! Hoping it's a good sign! :happydance:


----------



## Kato2

Lildreamy no problem... I have to say deep down I knew I had implantation as the feeling was unlike any cramp if had! It almost feels like of I point my right toe or extend the leg a bit I can feel a tug like the ligament or muscle is tighter than the other! So strange but griffinh had the exact same symptoms as me and we both or our BfP at 9DPO... Best I luck everyone x




LilDreamy said:


> Kato2 said:
> 
> 
> my twinges were like something pulling at my uterus on the inside.. since they started at 5DPO I had a temp dip day after and the feeling of a slight pull has never disappeared... its there all the time on the right hand side... sometimes i get a bit of an extra twinge too... its also spread to my groin... i got a faint +ve this morning at 9DPO x
> 
> Oh wow, thank you for this wonderful explaination!
> 
> Now that you are saying it, that is the feeling I'm getting right now. It's also in my right side.
> 
> I just concidered everything to be "cramping" Even though it doesn't really hurt much. It's a little achey pulling pain like it's pulling to the right and down a little.
> 
> Also having a little hip pain on the right side, I dunno if this is anything or not.
> 
> Thanks for explaining it!Click to expand...


----------



## sharnw

Thanks ladies for interesting updates!! Im on6 or 7 dpo with a 10 or 11 day Luteal phase, I got my first BFP OPK on day 21 and it stayed at a very positive until day 25... So i am very confused by that experience... Today I have a slight heavy pulling feeling inside my uterus lower back ache, feeling like AF is making her arrival :( but im expecting a 32 day cycle so will be due 6 or 7 December


----------



## Kato2

You may have o'd late and this feeling could be implantation... This is what hapennd to me. Goo luck x


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

I totally understand the feeling of "movement" in the lower abdomen. I've had it for about a week and really....it feels the same as when I felt the first little flutters during pregnancy. I know that IF I was pregnant right now, it would be far too soon for me to feel flutters....but I have to wonder what it could be.....


----------



## Beeka

I gave in and tested this morning 9dpo and BFN :( Not even a hint of a second line. Will keep testing until AF but think i'm out. I don't really have any other symptoms - just a sore throat which I probably caught from my daughter. How are all you ladies getting on? Anyone else tested? x


----------



## christina_r

I have had a funny feeling down there as well. Mine have been more like sore muscle or stretching pains. They actually feel like they are on the lower right hand side almost below where I understand my uterus to be. I remember these pains from my first pregnancy. I was much skinnier then and the doctor told me it was my "ligaments" stretching. This pain I feel only comes after I have been walking around or bending a lot. Could this be my ligaments again. I know it is really early but I'm much heavier now. :shrug:


----------



## Kato2

this is exactly what i experienced...still am! x


christina_r said:


> I have had a funny feeling down there as well. Mine have been more like sore muscle or stretching pains. They actually feel like they are on the lower right hand side almost below where I understand my uterus to be. I remember these pains from my first pregnancy. I was much skinnier then and the doctor told me it was my "ligaments" stretching. This pain I feel only comes after I have been walking around or bending a lot. Could this be my ligaments again. I know it is really early but I'm much heavier now. :shrug:


----------



## sunkiss

congrats to u kato, have a h&h 9mths yay!! :happydance:


----------



## Kato2

thank you xx


----------



## MommynWaiting

Congrats Kato!!! That's WONDERFUL!!!

Beeka, I'm sorry you saw that BFN today. Even though statistically speaking, most women don't get a BFP at 9DPO, it doesn't make it easier when you see it. ((HUGS)) Are you still feeling the twinges? I'm cheering for ya!! Woot Woot, Beeka needs a BFP!!


I haven't tested. I vowed NOT to test early, anymore. I LOATHE BFNs!! They're SUCH a downer! 

I have a new symptom to report, and it's so weird because I'm having sore nipples, again. I'm not too excited because I had them last cycle, too, but the weird part is that I've NEVER had sore nipples until last month. The twinges are still there, too, but I know better than to read too far into symptom spotting. ((I'd be lying, though, if I said I wasn't excited over these "symptoms".

Anyone else plan on testing? There's GOT to be someone's test we can scrutinize over! LOL I know, I'm such a hypocrite because I'm a scaredy cat to test!

GOOD LUCK LADIES!!! WE'RE ALMOST THERE!!


----------



## sunkiss

several days ago when i tested i thought i saw a line coming but i thought to myself its way to early this cant be possible, it was very very light but i knew something was there, next day the line was a little lighter than the first and i thought ok maybe its just the test, thats the way it works for bfn, so the next few days i test, not even a hint of a line forming at all, totally bfn for sure..i dont know what was going on but this cycle has been weird..i have been spotting since 2dpo and its still going on, not much just a very little..i am really 10dpo even though my ticker says 9, is this what they call a chemical pregnancy, well i dunno if we can even call it that since i never got a real bfp but i do know something was forming n something happen along the way..i will post the pic i have.


----------



## sunkiss

the first one is the bfn for sure taken yesterday, the middle is the first one i took that i saw the line coming, very faint but there, then the bottom one was the second one i took the next day and the line was a little lighter but there also..i dont know how to make the pic show more clear for u, maybe u can see with tweaking...i think im out this cycle ladies and its ok, i was depressed about it earlier in the week when i was missing my baby but im ok now, i live to fight another cycle..i will stop testing now and wait for af to come next week, hopefully this cycle my body will be back to normal, lots of :dust: to u lovely ladies :D
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0481.jpg
File size: 506.6 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Kros330

I am having the same exact thing as you guys! I have been having twingy pulling feeling for a few days. I think I am about 7 dpo. I really dont know how to describe it but I have felt really achey around my ovaries and uterus. I just wish I knew what it was! I really want my BFP!


----------



## MommynWaiting

sunkiss - I do see the lines. Have you told your doc about your spotting? Is this the first cycle that you starting spotting mid cycle, or have your cycles been this way since your loss? Either way, I'm sorry and I hope your cycle starts working itself out soon.


----------



## sunkiss

MommynWaiting said:


> sunkiss - I do see the lines. Have you told your doc about your spotting? Is this the first cycle that you starting spotting mid cycle, or have your cycles been this way since your loss? Either way, I'm sorry and I hope your cycle starts working itself out soon.

yes i called her yesterday, i didnt mention to her about the test but i did tell her i was concerned about the spotting, she told me not to worry since this is my first cycle since my lost it may take time to get my hormones back to normal, but i am beginning to think the spotting may have been because of a chemical, i didnt have any major cramping or anything while spotting though, n its really so light, just a little on the liner and when i wipe, the first 2 days (last wedns) was bright red and following it has been brownish but still enough for only a liner, no clotting or pains, who knows maybe its just old blood and something was wrong with the test...i never spot btwn my periods so i hope it does go back to normal this go around..thanks mommy!!


----------



## Kato2

I can see lines too! Good luck, maybe in a few days the result will be darker. Perhaps the spotting is a bit of implantation bleeding I your only 10DPO?


----------



## 2011butterfly

One afternoon, I had very sharp pains, that seemed like in the middle of my uterus. That slowly got worse and then it went. What could it be? Never felt anything like it before. Somebody help me to think what it could be or anyone experienced it.


----------



## Beeka

Mommynwaiting - thank you :) But another BFN this morning and a big temp drop - I have a 12 day LP so a temp drop at 10 dpo is definitely the witch on her way :( Never mind - onto the next cycle! Sore nipples sounds like a good sign, especially as you don't usually get that symptom. Are you going to test after AF is due? Sending you lots of baby dust!!

Sunkiss - I see lines on all of those tests!! I had a chemical last cycle and my bleeding was heavy - Not spotting. I think spotting is a good sign. I would test with a FRER! Good luck! Sending you lots of babydust too! xxx


----------



## tigermouse

2011butterfly said:


> One afternoon, I had very sharp pains, that seemed like in the middle of my uterus. That slowly got worse and then it went. What could it be? Never felt anything like it before. Somebody help me to think what it could be or anyone experienced it.

Hi Butterfly, 

I have had the same pains - just really sharp and then vanished after a few minutes - had them earlier this morning as well. I dont know what they are but I do have PCOS and it isnt the first time I've had them :wacko:


----------



## christina_r

Kato2 said:


> this is exactly what i experienced...still am! x
> 
> 
> christina_r said:
> 
> 
> I have had a funny feeling down there as well. Mine have been more like sore muscle or stretching pains. They actually feel like they are on the lower right hand side almost below where I understand my uterus to be. I remember these pains from my first pregnancy. I was much skinnier then and the doctor told me it was my "ligaments" stretching. This pain I feel only comes after I have been walking around or bending a lot. Could this be my ligaments again. I know it is really early but I'm much heavier now. :shrug:Click to expand...


Kato-

:happydance::happydance::happydance: for you and your little one on the way.

Man you don't know how bad I want this to be a sign now. I'm hoping. I took a test today and BFN but I'm 10-11 DPO so I'm not giving up yet. still a little early. going to try and wait for monday to test again.


----------



## Beeka

Good luck Christina :)


----------



## Kato2

Check the strength of the tests... I used IC but they were very sensitive at 10 mui! I would wait and test again! Keep us posted xx


----------



## Beany01

Hello Ladies,
Could I just ask if any of you have quite painful twinges? I have the twinge type thing on my right hand side but it can be quite painful at times. And it almost feels like it's towards the back of my insides rather than the front???! Another feeling (hope this doesn't sound too weird!) it kind of feels like the fallopian tube is pulsing the egg along IYKWIM! 
Anyone else?
Thanks


----------



## kezzaside

I feel pulling in my uterus all the time.. .like a kick!


----------



## WinterSong4

7-8 dpo today. I've just been feeling ovulation type pains in both sides (left and right). I have had dull cramping on and off for a couple days. Breasts have gotten on and off SLIGHTLY sore since the other night. Lots more CM than the norm for sure. 

BUT, not looking far into anything lol. Just going to keep distracting myself haha.


----------



## Kato2

It's so hard to not think about it permanently!!! This forum is great but it's so tempting to be on here for hours a day- a constant reminder!!! Good luck.... I'm sure you know your body and the way it usually feels... Fingers crossed this month is different and is your month for a BFP! X


----------



## cuppy_cakes89

im 8 dpo and im feeling this too! FX!


----------



## Kimbre

so i was having this feeling and i got a faint BFP on IC with SMU. pic below.

also i was wondering if FRERs are less sensitive... bc i took a FRER later on and it didnt show? whats up with that?
 



Attached Files:







TEST!.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 53


----------



## sharnw

7/8 dpo little cramping in uterus cant pin point where it acually is. Hoping for some implantation action xoxo


----------



## Kato2

Hi kimbre my IC are 10 mui and I think FR are less sensitive so that could make perfect sense... I can see a line on your pic though! Test again tomorrow.. I've had no issues with IC so don't feel the need to spend on the other brands... Good luck and keep us posted x


----------



## 2011butterfly

tigermouse said:


> 2011butterfly said:
> 
> 
> One afternoon, I had very sharp pains, that seemed like in the middle of my uterus. That slowly got worse and then it went. What could it be? Never felt anything like it before. Somebody help me to think what it could be or anyone experienced it.
> 
> Hi Butterfly,
> 
> I have had the same pains - just really sharp and then vanished after a few minutes - had them earlier this morning as well. I dont know what they are but I do have PCOS and it isnt the first time I've had them :wacko:Click to expand...

Aw glad someone else can relate. TBH it was pain that felt worse if I moved. And it was only the once. What does PCOS mean.


----------



## robo123

Did/have any of you ladies had Hunger type pains without the little grumble???
xxxxxxxxxx
Kimbre that looks positive to me. 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## tigermouse

2011butterfly said:


> tigermouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011butterfly said:
> 
> 
> One afternoon, I had very sharp pains, that seemed like in the middle of my uterus. That slowly got worse and then it went. What could it be? Never felt anything like it before. Somebody help me to think what it could be or anyone experienced it.
> 
> Hi Butterfly,
> 
> I have had the same pains - just really sharp and then vanished after a few minutes - had them earlier this morning as well. I dont know what they are but I do have PCOS and it isnt the first time I've had them :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw glad someone else can relate. TBH it was pain that felt worse if I moved. And it was only the once. What does PCOS mean.Click to expand...


Hi ya, PCOS is Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome. Alot of TTC women have it - fertility wise it effects ovulation - some ladies dont ovulate at all (like me) and others only ovulate sometimes.


----------



## Kimbre

im thinking i may be having a chemical=( ive never had a line ever. i tried a digi and it said no? im so confused


----------



## tigermouse

Kimbre said:


> im thinking i may be having a chemical=( ive never had a line ever. i tried a digi and it said no? im so confused

Dont give up yet Kimbre! It could be that your hormones arent high enough yet - try again tomorrow morning. Have you had any AF symptoms? fingers crossed for you hun! :thumbup:


----------



## Kimbre

no not really any cramps just the pinching still... im due today but shes not here... but im thinking she will show tomorrow if I just Od late.... or if its a chemical itll be late i think? im hoping so much its still a BFP. my hubby was so happy=/


----------



## sunkiss

just wanted to let u ladies know i am out, the :witch: showed today and my temp dropped..on to cycle 2, i have learned so much about my body and charting this cycle and hopefully my hormones have adjusted, i have a good feeling about this cycle, keeping my f'xd for all u ladies and spreading :dust: goodluck!!


----------



## sunkiss

i agree ur hcg may not have been high enough yet kimbre, if it is a chemical you would be bleeding n cramping by now...can u go get a blood test done? keeping f'xd for u!!


----------



## Beeka

sunkiss said:


> just wanted to let u ladies know i am out, the :witch: showed today and my temp dropped..on to cycle 2, i have learned so much about my body and charting this cycle and hopefully my hormones have adjusted, i have a good feeling about this cycle, keeping my f'xd for all u ladies and spreading :dust: goodluck!!

Sorry to hear that :hugs: Lots of :dust::dust::dust: for next cycle! xxx


----------



## robo123

Kimbre the digis require quite a high HCG amount i think, test again in a few days. xxxxx


----------



## Kimbre

@ robo oh... i didnt know that about high HCG. i was wondering about that myself. i tested again today and the IC looked like the one with FMU but i took in mid afternoon?

im really hoping i am=(

@sunkiss- i didnt realize id be bleeding and cramping by now? i did have a TINY TINY bit of pink tinted CM but thats only cuz i looked for it and it was when i checked my CP... which is never high b4 AF. and its still high.

im wondering if im just one of those women who wont get a + test until so many days after AF was due? or if Im just late? or if im having chemical. so confusing!


----------



## WinterSong4

Hey Ladies!

Today I have been getting these weird short bursts of pain in my hip bones area. It would alternate on both sides and when it happened it would hurt, but would only last a couple seconds. I guess kinda like ovulation pains, but more intense and brief. I have been getting dull cramping on and off too, but more so this weird pain today. Not sure what to think seeing as I have never experienced anything like this before.

Looking forward to see what my Temps bring me over the next few days! AF isn't due til Dec. 9/10th.


----------



## tigermouse

I think I'm out this month - my temp dropped dramatically this morning. :(


----------



## Beeka

I think I am out too. Took a FRER this morning and BFN on CD 13. Should be showing by now. Never mind...onto the next cycle. Think I'll be ovulating around new year :)


----------



## Kimbre

I had a Chemical Pregnancy=( I shouldve known. I hate Christmas.


----------



## Lotus Womb

11 DPO now noticed pinky discharge after I was jumped for :sex: this morning. I am not complaining lol. Stopped when I used the bathroom at work around 11a.m. But I am freaking out cause no symtoms. Just gonna keep positive.

:dust:


----------



## WinterSong4

Sorry to hear Tigermouse!

Beeka and Tigermouse- Keeo positive though, never know what happens until the witch shows!

Kimbre- Don't hate Christmas because of the Chemical :( Very sorry that happened to you :( I had my first and hopefully last chemical back in June. Keep positive for the next cycle!!

Lotus- I hope that is a good sign! :)

Good luck to you ladies! Happy Holidays!


----------



## MommynWaiting

Beeka, tigermouse, Kimbre and anyone else who was had my the witch this month:

((HUGS))

I've been MIA for a couple days and I'm sorry that the mean witch has found you and I'm SO sorry to hear that some of you had chemical pregnancies this month. ((MORE HUGS)). 

I didn't realize this was your first cycle after your loss, but I'm glad your doctor is being observant with your cycles. It sounds like he/she is being very proactive with your care. Many Christmas prayers going out to you this month for your BFP, as well as anyone else who finds themself on CD1.


----------



## sunkiss

kimbre, im so sorry hunny :hugs:, did u confirm @ doc, i thought i was having a chemical too but apparently it was the test, lesson learned from that one, this cycle i do not plan on testing early so i dont have to go through that again..best wishes to u!!

congrats mommy, i am so happy for ur :bfp: yay!!! wish u a h&h 9mths :dance:


----------



## MommynWaiting

Thank you sunkiss. 

I am hopeful to see all of you lovely ladies with your BFPs next month!!! Come on Christmas miracles!!!


----------



## Kimbre

yes ive talked with a doctor and its confirmed. also i hate xmas because bad things always happen for me on or the month of xmas. its the worst i dunno what it is about it, but it never goes well.


----------



## holden_babez

Kimbre said:


> yes ive talked with a doctor and its confirmed. also i hate xmas because bad things always happen for me on or the month of xmas. its the worst i dunno what it is about it, but it never goes well.

I am so sorry that this horrible thing had to happen at this time of the month..

FX and I hope you get ur bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## Beeka

Mommynwaiting - CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is brilliant news! :happydance:

kimbre - I'm so sorry to hear about the chemical. :hugs: Hopefully this cycle will give you a reason to like Christmas - a BFP!!!

I'm now stuck in limbo. High temps, 2 days late and BFN's. I wish AF would hurry so I can get on to the next cycle. I have no other pregnancy symptoms so just waiting for the witch to arrive. x


----------



## Beeka

I finally came on...so those "twinges" I felt were not pregnancy related for me. x


----------



## WinterSong4

That sucks Beeka! Sorry :( I think AF is on her way for me too. :(


----------



## Lotus Womb

Sorry to hear tha Beeka. I am out to :witch:came on Wednesday Morning I am now CD 4 and she nearly gone. So I can start again


----------

